# Returned S7 edge, no tip



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...


I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.


The next day, on my way to an appointment, I hear a phone vibrating under the passenger seat. I find an S7 edge ringing, answer it, and the caller identifies himself as a passenger from the night previous night. He says his female roommate left her phone in my car and needs it back asap. We arrange a pickup time convenient later that day which was convenient for me and near my house. 


I roll up, hand him the phone, he smiles, nod, thanks me, and walks off. No tip for returning a $1000 phone. 


Amazing.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

D-bag.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

How many times I do have to say it. Discard lost items, not your problem.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Instead of discard, drop it off at the nearest police station (on your way) Tell Uber you dropped it off at the popo. They will do the rest. Not your headache, you aren't s upposed to be their parent.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Millennial.


I'm a millennial and I would have tipped a driver for returning my phone.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah... i found a set of keys... after unsuccessfully trying to get the guy his keys several when I was near him I gave up. Then I get a text. I need my keys asap... i felt somewhat bad and drove 18 miles. 18, to him on halloween @ 5 pm.

This is how I was thanked.








Plus he changed my rating to 1...

Last tI me I find anything...


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

wk1102

How did the PAX have your address?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> wk1102
> 
> How did the PAX have your address?


I had his...I drove to him


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah... i found a set of keys... after unsuccessfully trying to get the guy his keys several when I was near him I gave up. Then I get a text. I need my keys asap... i felt somewhat bad and drove 18 miles. 18, to him on halloween @ 5 pm.
> 
> This is how I was thanked.
> Plus he changed my rating to 1...
> ...


*blink*

What. The hell. Is wrong with people?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I had his...I drove to him


Ah okay. He was accusing you of banging on his door. Wasn't clear who was the driver and PAX in that text thread.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


Don't go out of your way to return it without mention of compensation. I usually tell the pax I'm out of the area and that I would return it to the uber office or nearest police station so they can pick it up. If they mention compensation that might be profitable make sure to get it before handing over the goods.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> Don't go out of your way to return it without mention of compensation. I usually tell the pax I'm out of the area and that I would return it to the uber office or nearest police station so they can pick it up. If they mention compensation that might be profitable make sure to get it before handing over the goods.


I thought about that. The thing is, it would have been more inconvenient for me to bring it to the police station. He was happy to come meet me in my neighborhood so I'm sure he wouldn't have had an issue going to the police station, especially since it was actually closer to his home.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Amazing.


Not amazing...entitled.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

What phone?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Millennial.







*But...YOU can help!*


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I didn't know this was an old persons forum. Who cares how old the PAX was. I've come into contact with pricks from all ages.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've come into contact with pricks from all ages.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I didn't know this was an old persons forum. Who cars how old the PAX was. I've come into contact with pricks from all ages.


Agreed that pax of any age can be pricks. Go drive the college crowd and you will see why every one is complaining about entitled millennials


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I didn't know this was an old persons forum. Who cars how old the PAX was.


Indeed...who cars. And the answer, of course, is UBER CARS!


> I've come into contact with pricks from all ages.


 Neanderthals was the absolute worse-ests.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've come into contact with pricks from all ages.





JimKE said:


> Neanderthals was the absolute worse-ests.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Instead of discard, drop it off at the nearest police station (on your way) Tell Uber you dropped it off at the popo. They will do the rest. Not your headache, you aren't s upposed to be their parent.


I lean towards discard since it's plausible deniability with minimal interaction between pax, and you won't be held responsible. Either way, dropping it off at a police station is sufficient too, its just an extra step versus tossing it.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I check my vehicle every time, especially when the PAX are intoxicated. Her phone was under the passenger seat so I never saw it when they got out.


You're welcome to get out of your car each time, pull the seats all the way forward and all the way back while looking under them with a flashlight but I don't have time for that, especially not on a Friday or Saturday night when the whole city is surging. I do this to make money. If I have to take a few minutes after each trip to thoroughly search my car then that'll eat into my earnings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep, all that for a 3 dollar ride, 20 minute with a McDonald's stop, and a 1.87 tip.

Seemed like a nice guy, that is the only reason I brought him his keys. It was then or the following week. So I got less than $5 to drive almost 40 miles on halloween night. Had my daughter with me so I texted and honked when I got there. Then I got out I knocked... no answer so I knocked harder...

The comment on the bottom was from the original ride. I think I'll go burn his house down in a few days...


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm a millennial and I would have tipped a driver for returning my phone.


Then you're the only one out there who would.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> What phone?


Phones are tricky, esp iPhones, cos the owner can track online where they are. Because they're so expensive and paxs can be such dishonest, ungrateful ah's the best dropoff is the Police Station.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

What a POS..... and I am not saying point of sale either. The two times this happened, the riders tipped very happily. They realized it was taking me off the road.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> An average millennial can't live without holding a smartphone, that's how they feel smart! When they're drunk they drop the phones and become less smart so you have to make sure they hold their phones as they exit.


No wonder the robots are poised to take over.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's not about the tip. It's about the phone.

Pax being jackasses or not, I would have taken the phone to the nearest police station -- nearest to ME, and at MY convenience, probably the next day. 

The downside to that, however, is that they would be required to write down which good citizen dropped off a $700 (not $1,000) phone...and in most states, that would be public record. So if you do it, be sure you give the address of your local Greenlight office!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> I roll up, hand him the phone, he smiles, nod, thanks me, and walks off. No tip for returning a *$1000* phone.


For the record, an unlocked S7 Edge is no more than *$600-700*. But I get your point.

Luckily, both times pax have left items in my vehicle, I was tipped for returning them -- a wallet and an iPhone 6+. On both occasions I was given a *$20* tip.

But this was a while ago and ppl have only gotten more entitled...

Ever since the recent story where an Uber driver was shot at when trying to return an item, I decided against meeting anyone at their residence to return anything. All lost items will be dropped off at the local police station and a receipt will be sent to Uber.

http://www.10news.com/news/uber-driver-describes-passenger-opening-fire-091716



geauxfish said:


> Don't go out of your way to return it without mention of compensation. I usually tell the pax I'm out of the area and that I would return it to the uber office or nearest police station so they can pick it up. If they mention compensation that might be profitable *make sure to get it before handing over the goods*.


The problem I have with this is what if the pax refuses to pay you and he and his "buddies" are there to collect his item? What are you going to do, drive off with their property?

Because then they could report you for theft to both Uber and the police...


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah... i found a set of keys... after unsuccessfully trying to get the guy his keys several when I was near him I gave up. Then I get a text. I need my keys asap... i felt somewhat bad and drove 18 miles. 18, to him on halloween @ 5 pm.
> 
> This is how I was thanked.
> View attachment 74807
> ...


Thats funny ,I wouldn't go back wasting my time and get a nasty credit for a nice favor.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> What a POS..... and I am not saying point of sale either. The two times this happened, the riders tipped very happily. They realized it was taking me off the road.


_Not _point of sale. Hmm.... Port of Spain? Public open space?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> For the record, an unlocked S7 Edge is no more than *$600-700*.


They're $1000CDN (I'm Canadian).


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

elelegido said:


> _Not _point of sale. Hmm.... Port of Spain? Public open space?


You are getting warmer. LOL.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Drive long enough and you will encounter something like this. Check and ask if they have all of their gear. It happened once to me with an expensive "Patagonia" Jacket left in my car. The Pax didn't even know I had it. Asked if she could contact me directly and asked me to send it to her using her Fedex acct. (cheapest way). I had to go out of my way to pack and send it to her without even a Thank You. When I mentioned it to a friend she told me that was like a$200 Jacket. Never Again.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

EX_ said:


> I lean towards discard since it's plausible deniability with minimal interaction between pax, and you won't be held responsible. Either way, dropping it off at a police station is sufficient too, its just an extra step versus tossing it.


yup. i would have conveniently misplaced it into a sewer drain. that kind of response needs a lesson on how life works. he called u courteous and bunghole at the same time. i don't why you would drive so far to return his item.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

EX_ said:


> How many times I do have to say it. Discard lost items, not your problem.


Finders keepers!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> They're $1000CDN (I'm Canadian).


Got ya...


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

It happened to me too and the guy was upset, because I didn't bring it right away. I drove about 40 miles from the south bay to San Francisco and he gave $3 for gas and a bad attitude. what a loser!!


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> For the record, an unlocked S7 Edge is no more than *$600-700*. But I get your point.
> 
> Luckily, both times pax have left items in my vehicle, I was tipped for returning them -- a wallet and an iPhone 6+. On both occasions I was given a *$20* tip.
> 
> ...


some people are very awesome and grateful, I have been given $40 to $60 tips from very generous Riders!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

If pax tipped during the trip, return it; otherwise, what phone?
I've returned 3 phones so far.
First pax, $5 tip for the trip, $20 tip for the phone;
Second pax, 0 tip for the trip, 0 tip for the phone;
Third pax, $10 tip for the trip, $70 for the phone.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

On a Lyft ride, an older gentleman left his phone in my car a few weeks ago. After completing the next ride, I get a call on my phone from him, asking if I can return it. I say, sure, but I' m working right now. He says there's a hundred bucks in it if I return it now. So I did. He gave me $100, and then hired me to drive his girlfriend to the airport and back and drop him off. He gave me another $100 after that. That was a very good day.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Even if someone believes that the tip is included for the ride, they are a special kind of stupid if they believe that the tip is included for returning a lost phone


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> It happened to me too and the guy was upset, because I didn't bring it right away. I drove about 40 miles from the south bay to San Francisco and he gave $3 for gas and a bad attitude. what a loser!!


I would straight up refuse to do that unless they're paying me upfront for my fuel, vehicle use, and time (there and back). I'm not talking break even either, I would need to profit at least $20/hr before I completed that trip.



Lyle said:


> Check and ask if they have all of their gear


Everybody keeps saying this. I'm not going to remember or care enough to ask everysingle passenger if they have all their stuff. When most of my trips aren't even $4.00, I just want them out of my car as quickly as possible at the end of a trip. I need to head to my next pickup or move my car to a legal/safe parking spot ASAP.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


Entitled d-bag


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Instead of discard, drop it off at the nearest police station (on your way) Tell Uber you dropped it off at the popo. They will do the rest. Not your headache, you aren't s upposed to be their parent.


Uber once tried to get me to go out of my way to take a backpack to a d-bag (and he was the whole trip and after I dropped him off) TO HIM. I called out to him when when I noticed the bag on the floor as he was walking toward his restaurant (I suspect drug dealer, actually) and he glanced back at me scowling. I thought, shoot, maybe the rider before him. As I'm next driving a new pax around, he's calling me berating me for not waiting (we were at his destination after all and I had logged him out after waiting a couple of minutes) and that he wanted me to drop him at another destination after that. His apartment two blocks away from the dropoff point. I suppose that is what he was thinking he could do when he left his bag, so I agree with those who tell you to insist they not leave their crap in your cars when they exit. Anyway, he sent me nasty texts constantly the whole night. I dropped the bag off at Uber the next day and they took it nicely, had me photograph it and report it as lost item left in car etc. But IF it had been drugs, it would have been hilarious to leave it with the police LOLOLOLOL


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

EX_ said:


> How many times I do have to say it. Discard lost items, not your problem.


A to B, GTFO needs to be a t-shirt!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I had his...I drove to him


Since we are not paid to drive to deliver their idiotic left crap, we shouldn't have to. Leave it at your closest Uber office and let them suss it out.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> *blink*
> 
> What. The hell. Is wrong with people?


They are entitled customers who are never wrong as instructed by Uber because they are still growing their brand, all the while turfing the costs off to the poor worker bees. All I can say for Uber is Karma is a beyotch and what goes around, comes around.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> What phone?


ha-ha! No kidding! A subsequent passenger could have easily found it and just taken it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm a millennial and I would have tipped a driver for returning my phone.


You are also an Uber driver, so you know our pain.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Got a call one night just after I arrived home for the night. 
Previous pax "Hi. I think I left my phone in your car"
Me: Oh it sucks to lose a phone, but I'm sorry it's not in my car...I went to the car wash and gave my car a vac before coming home. Not so much as a lost quarter, heh heh 
Her: "Well can you go check again??"
Me: Um, sure....
I prop my feet on the coffee table, eat a few Doritos, then tell her 'sorry, I looked. No phone'
Her: "You checked under the seats??!"
Me: -sigh- Ok...listen my friend. I just finished work, I'm at home with my family and you are invading my family time. I'm sorry you lost your phone. I do NOT have it"
Her: "fine!" and hangs up
No 'thanks' no 'I appreciate you double checking' no 'Im sorry to have bothered you'

If I ever do find the phone of one of the entitled college brats I haul around....I might test it in my toilet before handing it in to the police


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah now they're rioting in the streets like that's gonna change anything.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> They're $1000CDN (I'm Canadian).


Suddenly I understand why you're a _nice _Millennial!


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah now they're rioting in the streets like that's gonna change anything.


?whats does this have to do with uber?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


An Uber driver recently got his rear window shot-out by an angry pax after the driver returned his phone (see posted story on UP for deets) [and see; http://www.10news.com/news/uber-driver-describes-passenger-opening-fire-091716] . . . probably much better to take it to the police station, let them deal with it (except for immediate returns with hand-off to same pax who was just in your car)!

Did you know for a fact who you were giving that phone to? It was somebody claiming to know its owner. You could be sued (or shot at) if the contents of the phone fell into the wrong hands.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> ?whats does this have to do with uber?


Ugh. Discussing millennials.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I check my vehicle every time, especially when the PAX are intoxicated. Her phone was under the passenger seat so I never saw it when they got out.
> 
> You're welcome to get out of your car each time, pull the seats all the way forward and all the way back while looking under them with a flashlight but I don't have time for that, especially not on a Friday or Saturday night when the whole city is surging. I do this to make money. If I have to take a few minutes after each trip to thoroughly search my car then that'll eat into my earnings.


. . . if you're in reasonably good shape all one has to do is take a flashlight, get up on the edge of both front seats, put your upper torso and head down near the passenger floor and shine the light underneath.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Third pax, $10 tip for the trip, $70 for the phone.


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . . . if you're in reasonably good shape all one has to do is take a flashlight, get up on the edge of both front seats, put your upper torso and head down near the passenger floor and





circle1 said:


> . . . if you're in reasonably good shape all one has to do is take a flashlight, get up on the edge of both front seats, put your upper torso and head down near the passenger floor and shine the light underneath.


That looks like a lot of work! What if I throw my back? No workers comp.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> That looks like a lot of work! What if I throw my back? No workers comp.


. . . hence, "IF you're in reasonably good . . . "


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...





> I roll up, hand him the phone, he smiles, nod, thanks me, and walks off. No tip for returning a $1000 phone.


Really, put yourself in the twit's place. He's already tapped from buying a $1000 phone. If he tips you , how will the pay the $120 phone plan that month?

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I returned phones couple of times and alwayz got tips and great reviews.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen to me, but had already picked up a passenger. On return, the pax's daughter was there, no pax and she says as I hand her the phone..."What about his wallet?" I said, "What wallet????!!!" I take a look in my back seat and wow, his wallet and I had driven at least 8 more pax before getting somewhat close to his neighborhood again. I hand it over, yep it's all there.

You can guess the rest...no tip.

I will never, ever, ever return a lost item again. It will get dropped off at the Uber HUB at my convenience or if it seems 'inconsequential' perhaps they lost it somewhere else.

That is the truly bad side of Uber, people like that make me want to barf. On the other hand, I have seen an increase in tipping here, not huge, but definitely an increase.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I keep phones and let the person come to me if they want it. But once I had an iphone wake me up hours before I wake up in the morning. Instead of calling me, the guy uses his tracking alarm to come find me at home. I could not stop the phone from beeping loudly. couldn't remove the battery. I almost threw it out the window cuz I'm cranky when I get awakened by rudeness. He finally called his phone, so I answered it, and found out he was outside down stairs. When i took it down and told him how rude he was to just awaken me, he just said "but it's my phone, man". Not sure if I'll bother to save an Iphone again. I have sympathy for a person losing their phone, but because he lost his phone, I got to be underslept all day. They can always call me and leave a voice mail to say they left their phone in the car.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

I had a fare last night - this dude got his friend to order a ride for him (long story on why he didn't himself), a 40-miler during a 4.7x surge. As it wasn't his phone the fare was ordered on, I assume his friend later on during the ride informed him of the multiplier - guy kept saying it was "dirty" that he was getting charged so much, he could have taken a limo for that price, etc. When he brought it up, I explained that his friend ordered the ride right when a nearby beer festival was letting out ("that shouldn't matter, I wasn't there"). 

On the drive down to his destination, I made a stop at a gas station so he could grab some smokes and he tore through one outside before hopping back in.

Get to his destination (a party in a friend of his's function space), guy says "I shouldn't even tip you but I'm gonna", proceeds to flip a $20 onto the floorboard at my feet. Hops out. 

I get turned around, and am going to put away the charge cable I was letting him use - I find he left his phone. So I go back, go find the guy inside, hand him his phone. Guy gives me a high-five, I take off.

Later on my rating takes a hit. I expect he got his friend to one-star me as a protest against the fare (I made $190, mwahahah). And this after returning his phone.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

So how will Uber return lost items from their driverless cars??


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

One time I returned a wallet full of $147 in cash and a fake ID and I did not get tipped one dime


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah... i found a set of keys... after unsuccessfully trying to get the guy his keys several when I was near him I gave up. Then I get a text. I need my keys asap... i felt somewhat bad and drove 18 miles. 18, to him on halloween @ 5 pm.
> 
> This is how I was thanked.
> View attachment 74807
> ...


Did you go back and change his rating?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Did you go back and change his rating?


Of course... but what i really want to do is drill holes in the side walls of his tires.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Of course... but what i really want to do is drill holes in the side walls of his tires.


Muahahaha.........


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Had this happen with a set of beats 2.0 it was such a hassle returning it I should have discarded it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

One time about 2 years ago I ran the meter $40 to take his cell phone back in my taxi. He handed me his credit card to pay for the ride and told me to "choke on it"

2 months ago I had someone i charged .. no joke.. $ 60 to go the 20 some miles back to this guys house. He hands me a C-note and told me that $100 is better than replacing an I-phone his daughter lost in an uber that disappeared into a 711 dumpster. (after tracking it to the 711).

Time are a changing... these lost and found issues are giving uber a reputation guys... And it's the companies fault.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Why wouldn't people turn the phone OFF, disabling the GPS/ "find my phone" features? Regardless if the decision is to discard it, or return it (which can be done via the Uber app/phone) then they can't stalk you and find you or even worse your house.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

The passengers action is below human decency.


----------



## Sikander Bhatti (Jul 7, 2016)

I returned an iPhone 7plus a month ago. Guy takes my email and says he will e transfer me. I nod and smile as I drove away, smile turns into laughter which turns into crying laughter. 

He said he will e transfer me the tip. thats how I start my therapy visits now

(okay jokes about therapy but story is real)


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You lucky this Samsung phone didn't light on fire inside your car like the other million defective phones.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have returned 3 phones. Have never received a tip for it. I should just quit finding them, but I know how awful it would be if I lost my phone. If the rider is being a D-bag, I will probly just chuck it though. 

Once I had someone come to my house with the "find my iphone" app. That one REALLY pissed me off.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Results of Uber promoting no tip dont care type of culture .. I am sick of aux cable by the way


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> One time I returned a wallet full of $147 in cash and a fake ID and I did not get tipped one dime


The $147 _was _the tip for returning the wallet.


----------



## dgman03 (May 7, 2016)

Uber's policy is to deactivate for asking for compensation for return of valuables. "Calm and clear communication is the most effective way to defuse any disagreement that may arise between you and another Uber user. All riders and drivers expect to be treated with respect and courtesy by one another. This expectation extends to personal property as well. As a rider, it is your responsibility to treat your driver’s vehicle with respect and not intentionally damage or remove their personal items from it. As a driver-partner, it is your responsibility to make every reasonable effort to return any lost items in your vehicle. It is best to treat a lost item respectfully. It is unacceptable to require additional payment to return an item; doing so could cause you to lose access to the Uber platform."


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe I'm


JimKE said:


> The downside to that, however, is that they would be required to write down which good citizen dropped off a $700 (not $1,000) phone...and in most states, that would be public record.


Are you sure this is true? this public records thing?

If so you never know when they can put the database online. then anyone who Google search my name will know I'm a shitty uber driver.

Hello Trash Can!!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

uberpa said:


> If pax tipped during the trip, return it; otherwise, what phone?


Same here, the only time I'd ever return anything is if pax tipped or was a student or from a poor neighborhood. otherwise, straight into a sewer drain their property goes. I wouldn't care to deal with the hassle of dropping at the police station.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> ..... they are a special kind of stupid if ....


Hey, did you pay Lepke royalties for using his term?
LOL


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

dgman03 said:


> Uber's policy is to deactivate for asking for compensation for return of valuables. "Calm and clear communication is the most effective way to defuse any disagreement that may arise between you and another Uber user. All riders and drivers expect to be treated with respect and courtesy by one another. This expectation extends to personal property as well. As a rider, it is your responsibility to treat your driver's vehicle with respect and not intentionally damage or remove their personal items from it. As a driver-partner, it is your responsibility to make every reasonable effort to return any lost items in your vehicle. It is best to treat a lost item respectfully. It is unacceptable to require additional payment to return an item; doing so could cause you to lose access to the Uber platform."


You should not ask for money for the lost article, but you can ask for compensation for gas and loss of time. You can also ask the rider if he wants, you can ship the ítem and they can wire the money for the shipping fee. No driver should spend any money on gas or waste a couple of hours of your time to give items back to ungrateful, careless, entitled pax. If I do an uber x trip that yield me $3.50 I'm not going to spend $10 on gas and two hours of my time to give a phone to a stupid ass pax that forgets their cellphone. At last resort take it to an uber office.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Grand said:


> So how will Uber return lost items from their driverless cars??


Oh no! They might actually have to give out their address!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

105398 said:


> Why wouldn't people turn the phone OFF, disabling the GPS/ "find my phone" features? Regardless if the decision is to discard it, or return it (which can be done via the Uber app/phone) then they can't stalk you and find you or even worse your house.


. . . Hence taking it to the police station/Uber office.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

dgman03 said:


> Uber's policy is to deactivate for asking for compensation for return of valuables. "Calm and clear communication is the most effective way to defuse any disagreement that may arise between you and another Uber user. All riders and drivers expect to be treated with respect and courtesy by one another. This expectation extends to personal property as well. As a rider, it is your responsibility to treat your driver's vehicle with respect and not intentionally damage or remove their personal items from it. As a driver-partner, it is your responsibility to make every reasonable effort to return any lost items in your vehicle. It is best to treat a lost item respectfully. It is unacceptable to require additional payment to return an item; doing so could cause you to lose access to the Uber platform."


. . . just nip-it-in-the-bud and search you car after every ride. We're talking, what, 30 seconds??


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> You should not ask for money for the lost article, but you can ask for compensation for gas and loss of time. You can also ask the rider if he wants, you can ship the ítem and they can wire the money for the shipping fee. No driver should spend any money on gas or waste a couple of hours of your time to give items back to ungrateful, careless, entitled pax. If I do an uber x trip that yield me $3.50 I'm not going to spend $10 on gas and two hours of my time to give a phone to a stupid ass pax that forgets their cellphone. At last resort take it to an uber office.


Hear here!!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


I had an asshole pax a few weeks ago and he was *****ing the whole way about my tipping sign ,that uber drivers should not post these and if we want to tip we will , I said to him bit 98% of pax don't tip , he continued to be a condescending asshole , dropped him off and headed back to the airport , looked in my back seat to see that he forgot his Padres hat and iPhone , ..took a stroll over to ubers Porto potties and made a deposit , God I love karma..a few days later he reached out to uber looking for his phone , I relied ,,nope ...I didn't find a phone ,,


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> D-bag.


Did you get a warning for the use of that word? I got one.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> Phones are tricky, esp iPhones, cos the owner can track online where they are. Because they're so expensive and paxs can be such dishonest, ungrateful ah's the best dropoff is the Police Station.


1- Get SIM card out of the phone
2- deny you have it when passenger calls
3- sell to a friend who came from another country so he can send it there so they can rooted and use it.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> I keep phones and let the person come to me if they want it. But once I had an iphone wake me up hours before I wake up in the morning. Instead of calling me, the guy uses his tracking alarm to come find me at home. I could not stop the phone from beeping loudly. couldn't remove the battery. I almost threw it out the window cuz I'm cranky when I get awakened by rudeness. He finally called his phone, so I answered it, and found out he was outside down stairs. When i took it down and told him how rude he was to just awaken me, he just said "but it's my phone, man". Not sure if I'll bother to save an Iphone again. I have sympathy for a person losing their phone, but because he lost his phone, I got to be underslept all day. They can always call me and leave a voice mail to say they left their phone in the car.


Why didn't you remove the SIM card? Or turn off the wifi, or turn it off. I mean.... dude so many ways to avoid having the phone track


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm a millennial and I would have tipped a driver for returning my phone.


Sorry but Millenials do not tip.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

uberpa said:


> If pax tipped during the trip, return it; otherwise, what phone?
> I've returned 3 phones so far.
> First pax, $5 tip for the trip, $20 tip for the phone;
> Second pax, 0 tip for the trip, 0 tip for the phone;
> Third pax, $10 tip for the trip, $70 for the phone.


Exactly!


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> Don't go out of your way to return it without mention of compensation. I usually tell the pax I'm out of the area and that I would return it to the uber office or nearest police station so they can pick it up. If they mention compensation that might be profitable make sure to get it before handing over the goods.


I've had someone request me to Uber their keys over.. They paid for a new request, the request first lead me to meet the other driver who had the keys and then to the drop off destination. That girls keys were my best passenger to date- they didn't even mind my stereo blasting.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

dgman03 said:


> *Uber's policy is to deactivate* for asking for compensation for return of valuables. "Calm and clear communication is the most effective way to defuse any disagreement that may arise between you and another Uber user. All riders and drivers expect to be treated with respect and courtesy by one another. This expectation extends to personal property as well. As a rider, it is your responsibility to treat your driver's vehicle with respect and not intentionally damage or remove their personal items from it. As a driver-partner, it is your responsibility to make every reasonable effort to return any lost items in your vehicle. It is best to treat a lost item respectfully. It is unacceptable to require additional payment to return an item; doing so could cause you to lose access to the Uber platform."


"Uber's policy is deactivate" -- yeah.

Decent *taxi drivers, *in many cities were and still are a commodity with some scarcity. *Customer complaints* (as many of you now know) are *multitudinous and infinite*.

Even hijinks with the proprietor's or dispatcher's daughter  usually resulted being on the ***t list for a time , running "less profitable" fares.

In many cases the only way to to "deactivate" a taxi driver besides DUI or license loss was *literally an act of council* and a _*hearing* before *Public* *Vehicles* and the court_. Usually that was for a few weeks or perhaps years. Usually involving _multiple public complaints_ and _improper acts_.

*Uber drivers are expendable*, "_deactivated_" every time some customer or manager's ***k twitches. Usually by robo message.

_Like boss man said on the southern prison work farms: _

*"Lose a nee-grah? ... get a-nuthah "*

The only minor difference to their plight is all of you can _put down the shovel or pick_ and turn off the app tomorrow.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## daredevil (Apr 2, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


good it will teach you to keep it next time. you reckon the colonial returned back the american indian stolen land lol. finders keepers mate


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah... i found a set of keys... after unsuccessfully trying to get the guy his keys several when I was near him I gave up. Then I get a text. I need my keys asap... i felt somewhat bad and drove 18 miles. 18, to him on halloween @ 5 pm.
> 
> This is how I was thanked.
> View attachment 74807
> ...


my reply would have said " Oh shit did I give you the copies I made in case I lost your original set. **** it your right you are an important and very busy person I will just let myself in (again) and leave them. don't worry i won't wake you you are soooo cute when you are sleep. XOXO


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One time about 2 years ago I ran the meter $40 to take his cell phone back in my taxi. He handed me his credit card to pay for the ride and told me to "choke on it"
> 
> 2 months ago I had someone i charged .. no joke.. $ 60 to go the 20 some miles back to this guys house. He hands me a C-note and told me that $100 is better than replacing an I-phone his daughter lost in an uber that disappeared into a 711 dumpster. (after tracking it to the 711).
> 
> Time are a changing... these lost and found issues are giving uber a reputation guys... And it's the companies fault.


If his daughter tipped the Uber driver, the phone would not have ended up in the dumpster. $2 tip on every ride would go a long way towards getting an $800 phone back.


----------



## RasAlGhul (May 15, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Instead of discard, drop it off at the nearest police station (on your way) Tell Uber you dropped it off at the popo. They will do the rest. Not your headache, you aren't s upposed to be their parent.


Depending on if pax was a dick ... if he was I'll drop it at the furthest police station possible during my trips


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

I will send them a payment request via PayPal for cost of shipping and handling. Handl8ng includes what I think is a fair tip. They pay I mail.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Uber should have a $20 lost item delivery fee. It's free for the passengers to get it directly from the driver but $20 for the driver to deliver it. Or $20 to Uber if the driver turns it in to cover shipping. This would lead to more items being returned


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to always return items when rates were good. But now lost items are my tips. Uber has conditioned riders not to tip. No tipping equals bad service PERIOD.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

One night I had 2 different passengers from 2 different rides leave phones in my car, I delivered both phones back to their different houses.. neither one of these 2 idiots were home when I delivered phone back to their houses after I communicated clearly the time I would be there...UNBELIEVABLY both did the same thing - avoided tipping or even saying thank you. NEVER again will I waste my time delivering lost items. I clean out my car and toss all abandoned items/trash, I pay no attention to value of item or even what the item is - it's trash.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


S7 is worth at least $600


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> S7 is worth at least $600


It's worth even more in Canada.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> It's worth even more in Canada.


I have one as well. Knowing so makes me feel like I'm rich.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


WTF, that's crazy, I had to phone left, one guy actually give me a $100.oo tip(that made my night), the other one just $5 after I woke up at 6:30 am to meet him about 20 minutes away.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Instead of discard, drop it off at the nearest police station (on your way) Tell Uber you dropped it off at the popo. They will do the rest. Not your headache, you aren't s upposed to be their parent.


But 1st, if screen lock is not enabled, enable it for their safety.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

McGyüber said:


> But 1st, if screen lock is not enabled, enable it for their safety.


For 85 c a mile with no tip, you people sure are willing to take a lot of trouble.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> For 85 c a mile with no tip, you people sure are willing to take a lot of trouble.


OK, I did use some real subtle sarcasm there.
If _"I"_ enable the screen lock then the _owner _won't be able to get into it unless they do a hard reset


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> Agreed that pax of any age can be pricks. Go drive the college crowd and you will see why every one is complaining about entitled millennials


Sorry, but that is not my experience. The college kids I ferry about from the local University are mostly gracious and forgiving. My missed turns and misheard GPS directions always cost a few of them a bit more than they should pay, but I get mainly 5 star ratings.

I do intend to get a blue tooth earphone this month....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

So, funny story:

My SO's car was acting up. I have AAA, but he doesn't, so I went to his work and we called a wrecker. I rode with the wrecker and my SO drove my car a few minutes later after he finished work.

Anyway, I realized about 10 minutes after the wrecker left that I left his iPad in the wrecker. SO figured it was history.

Called the driver (luckily he had called me on arrival so had his number). He turned around, and I met him halfway so he didn't waste any more time than necessary. (SO had arrived in my car by then since he drives fast and the wrecker driver was being careful with the car and Houston's pot holes).

I don't KNOW that he wouldn't have done that had I not tipped him. But I'm sure the tip didn't hurt.

I gave him another $10 when he got there. Figured that was ok for 15 minutes of his time and gas (luckily he didn't have another call yet).

Think how many tips you'd have to pay out to make up for losing an iPad. Goes under pound foolish, penny wise to me. 

And I'm not even a stupid Uber pax who leaves shit behind all the time. I wasn't even drinking. But no one's perfect.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> One time I returned a wallet full of $147 in cash and a fake ID and I did not get tipped one dime


I would've told him I'd taken a few riders between then and now...


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

ebrain said:


> Results of Uber promoting no tip dont care type of culture .. I am sick of aux cable by the way


I got rid of my aux cable, only keep a lightning charge cable, and turned off the music option. I play jazz or pop through XM, offer pleasant conversation, and safety. That's what I signed up for, and I get mostly 5 stars.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . . . just nip-it-in-the-bud and search you car after every ride. We're talking, what, 30 seconds??


Unless you're in a slow market, the next ride option has picked up since the rider app has switched to forcing them to enter a destination. If I've got to risk being delayed to the next pax, I'm not going to stop and check anything. I glance to the backseat as they exit, but anything on the floorboards is not visible, and inconvenient. Off to the next pickup!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

EX_ said:


> How many times I do have to say it. Discard lost items, not your problem.










Why can't drivers understand this!


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


You should've taken pictures of your ass before you gave it back


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm a millennial and I would have tipped a driver for returning my phone.


You may be the only one to do so.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> Got a call one night just after I arrived home for the night.
> Previous pax "Hi. I think I left my phone in your car"
> Me: Oh it sucks to lose a phone, but I'm sorry it's not in my car...I went to the car wash and gave my car a vac before coming home. Not so much as a lost quarter, heh heh
> Her: "Well can you go check again??"
> ...


They won't flush. I tried.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> ?whats does this have to do with uber?


MILLENNIALS!!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I returned phones couple of times and alwayz got tips and great reviews.


I didn't get anything, not even a rating


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

dgman03 said:


> Uber's policy is to deactivate for asking for compensation for return of valuables. "Calm and clear communication is the most effective way to defuse any disagreement that may arise between you and another Uber user. All riders and drivers expect to be treated with respect and courtesy by one another. This expectation extends to personal property as well. As a rider, it is your responsibility to treat your driver's vehicle with respect and not intentionally damage or remove their personal items from it. As a driver-partner, it is your responsibility to make every reasonable effort to return any lost items in your vehicle. It is best to treat a lost item respectfully. It is unacceptable to require additional payment to return an item; doing so could cause you to lose access to the Uber platform."


My local city ordinances say lost items must be taken to the police station. (So they can search it for anything incriminating) It is not our responsibility to do anything we aren't paid to do.


----------



## Ameliafax (Jun 2, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me in Asbury Park. Just thanks and walked away.
Was just a smartphone @ $600


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ameliafax said:


> Same thing happened to me in Asbury Park. Just thanks and walked away.
> Was just a smartphone @ $600


did you learn anything from that? It amazes me how many people keep doing the same thing over and over and over and over and over. It amazes me how people keep making the same mistakes over and over and over and over and over. How many postings need to be about returning lost items, and the horror stories attached with that return. when will drivers learn lost items need to be turned over to the police and to never admit ever seeing it. Only stupid people make the same mistake over and over and over. Uber drivers are generally pretty stupid.


----------



## Ameliafax (Jun 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> did you learn anything from that? It amazes me how many people keep doing the same thing over and over and over and over and over. It amazes me how people keep making the same mistakes over and over and over and over and over. How many postings need to be about returning lost items, and the horror stories attached with that return. when will drivers learn lost items need to be turned over to the police and to never admit ever seeing it. Only stupid people make the same mistake over and over and over. Uber drivers are generally pretty stupid.


Sorry to hear you're such a miserable person. Hope that works out for ya!


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> did you learn anything from that? It amazes me how many people keep doing the same thing over and over and over and over and over. It amazes me how people keep making the same mistakes over and over and over and over and over. How many postings need to be about returning lost items, and the horror stories attached with that return. when will drivers learn lost items need to be turned over to the police and to never admit ever seeing it. Only stupid people make the same mistake over and over and over. Uber drivers are generally pretty stupid.


I am not one to go out of my way to return an item but I am not a jerk about it either. I at least tell them where and when I will drop it off (UBER office, police station) even when they offer money I still don't meet them because you never know if you are going to get ripped off. The only time I drove 9 miles to return an item was a lady that left a jacket and her insulin was in it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ameliafax said:


> Sorry to hear you're such a miserable person. Hope that works out for ya!


I AM a miserable person? ME? LOL

I see the SAME post - over n over. Driver makes a mistake. Posts what they did wrong and then do it again. Or, someone encourages them to do it wrong AGAIN. How much trouble can you get into if you never admit to having possession of someone else's property? Answer: none. 
How much responsibility do you have when you take possession (even involuntarily) of someone else's property? Don't believe me - ask your lawyer. No good deed goes unpunished. 
Keep driving a half hour out of your way to get a swift kick - go for it. 
You are obviously a better person than me.

Now I will wait for the next Duddly Do Right to post their tale of woe. Do NOT learn any thing from other people's mistakes - keep doing the "right" thing instead of protecting your self, your families income, your safety.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Seems like you should never rendezvous with passengers/riders, but what does Uber suggest? I like leaving it at a Police Station, but get a receipt.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

I got a $10 tip for delivering a phone 10 miles (20 miles round trip) out of my way on Halloween morning (basically 4am November 1st,) but I realized that I am not doing that again. Police are my friend. 

Yesterday I found that a PAX had left a bag of wine in a black backpack in my car. Thanx PAX! I'm sure the Police wouldn't have ticketed me for having alcohol directly behind my seat and open.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Move open containers to the trunk, dude, that's the rule.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

It is not like i knew they had a 3 gallon bag of wine in one of their backpacks. Not till I found it after they forgot it.


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Amazing isn't the right word normal is the correct word. Screwber customers are pigs and their taught that tips are included.


----------



## uberLeshy (Oct 16, 2016)

Uber_duber said:


> You should've taken pictures of your ass before you gave it back


If they're nice and they tip then I won't send them a link to a video of me ejaculating on their phone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

David Pickett said:


> Seems like you should never rendezvous with passengers/riders, but what does Uber suggest? I like leaving it at a Police Station, but get a receipt.


If you get a receipt, then they have your name. Leave it at the police station. Give it to the girl behind the desk, say "this is a lost item", and walk away. Period. They don't NEED your name, and you don't want them to HAVE your name. 
Do the right thing, and PROTECT YOURSELF at the same time.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Frugal Uber passengers also know as CHEAP


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fenwitch said:


> I got a $10 tip for delivering a phone 10 miles (20 miles round trip) out of my way on Halloween morning (basically 4am November 1st,) but I realized that I am not doing that again. Police are my friend.
> 
> Yesterday I found that a PAX had left a bag of wine in a black backpack in my car. Thanx PAX! I'm sure the Police wouldn't have ticketed me for having alcohol directly behind my seat and open.


Your wife would have appreciated the wine and your kids could use a backpack


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Best you can do is find nearest trash can and discard any lost item, Make it a bible law


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Just thought I'd share a story with you guys...
> 
> I did a really short trip ($2.56 net) with one drunk girl and two drunk guys. They were obnoxious but whatever, I got them home quickly and moved on with my night.
> 
> ...


I will do you one almost as good. I drop lady off at airport, she calls , says her wallet and credit cards are still in the car. I look, sure as hell it is there. I run 10 miles to get it returned to her, she says "Thanks, look for a big tip" . Great I thought. Next Lyft pay summary comes in, zero tip. God I am really starting to hate some of these scum pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Samsung should send you AT LEAST $20.00 COMISSION per a phone for every phone you toss out of window !
Get your " side hustle" on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If its a phone I drop it off at whatever carrier store they use.
If its ANYTHING else, I drop it in a mailbox.

I never, EVER admit to finding anything. Legal reasons.


----------

